# Does Sondra Radvanovsky Need A Petition From Us To Get Work?



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Opera-L folks are circulating a petition asking for the Metropolitan Opera and other important theaters to employ her more often, or in new productions, or to record her more often.

I'm not sure if that does her any good or is it a disservice? Is the Metropolitan Opera ignoring her in favor of other singers? If that is so, that is not new; European singers were always favored over American singers (a prophet in his own country, and all that).

A singer of her caliber would surely not be in want for offers? Where is her agent?

https://www.change.org/p/engage-son...ldGl0aW9uABKngAEAAAAAX5k6/3ALosVhNzA1ODNhOQ==


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

There are so few singers of her caliber in her repertoire today. I thought she sang a good big at the Met.... when it was open. She was in many Met HD broadcasts.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> There are so few singers of her caliber in her repertoire today. I thought she sang a good big at the Met.... when it was open. She was in many Met HD broadcasts.


That would be my understanding, so I was very surprised at the suggestion. I myself would prefer Radvanovsky to Netrebko in mutual repertoire, because I consider Radvanovsky more accurate in her rendition of the notes. But, BUT, in terms of box office, Netrebko has the more demented fan base. Box office, or artistry? The theaters usually prefer the former, so they'd give Netrebko preference.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm in the 'Really? I thought she sang there quite a bit!' camp. Is it perhaps the suggestion that Radvanovsky should be 'Met diva' instead of Netrebko?

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I'm in the 'Really? I thought she sang there quite a bit!' camp. Is it perhaps the suggestion that Radvanovsky should be 'Met diva' instead of Netrebko?
> 
> N.


Looks like Her Nebs exudes a more exciting charisma to the fans than does Radvan, hence the business side takes over and seats are filled. When it comes to creativity and money-honey, the big bucks win the game. Sad but true.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Looks like Her Nebs exudes a more exciting charisma to the fans than does Radvan, hence the business side takes over and seats are filled. When it comes to creativity and money-honey, the big bucks win the game. Sad but true.


Yes, of course. However, I am trying to understand what the Opera-L post is after, do they just want more Radvan or Radvan instead of Netrebko? It would make more sense if they were campaigning for a singer who doesn't sing their often.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Yes, of course. However, I am trying to understand what the Opera-L post is after, do they just want more Radvan or Radvan instead of Netrebko? It would make more sense if they were campaigning for a singer who doesn't sing their often.
> 
> N.


Well believe it or not Sondra wasn't even listed on the soprano list in the 2019-2020 season catalogue!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

She clearly needs better PR. I’ve never heard of her, but perhaps she sings repertoire that is not on my radar.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> She clearly needs better PR. I've never heard of her, but perhaps she sings repertoire that is not on my radar.


I guess your radar is either Baroque or German opera then.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would much rather hear Radvanovsky than Netrebko. Just the size of the voice alone and the big high notes. I think they both are good at acting.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I would much rather hear Radvanovsky than Netrebko. Just the size of the voice alone and the big high notes. I think they both are good at acting.


...and her incredible way of creating effective diminuendo. Just awesome!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Yes, of course. However, I am trying to understand what the Opera-L post is after, do they just want more Radvan or Radvan instead of Netrebko? It would make more sense if they were campaigning for a singer who doesn't sing their often.
> 
> N.


It was only one poster who posted the petition. Actually, practically the entire thread was clearly against joining the petition. They feel just as you do!
(BTW: You would be a decided asset to that forum which includes a lot of extremely intelligent and knowledgeable opera lovers. Try it. You will fit right in.) It can get a wee bit testy at times but then what's wrong with a bit of dissension. Keeps ya on yer toes!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> I guess your radar is either Baroque or German opera then.


One out of two ain't bad!:lol:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> One out of two ain't bad!:lol:


Well, ya ain't a Verdian or a Puccinian!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Well, ya ain't a Verdian or a Puccinian!


Au contraire, I love Puccini and some Verdi. Just not familiar with this particular artist. Admittedly I've not bought anything by artists doing any Verdi, other than the new Kaufmann Otello (I confess I haven't got round to listening to it yet) or Puccini currently.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Au contraire, I love Puccini and some Verdi. Just not familiar with this particular artist. Admittedly I've not bought anything by artists doing any Verdi, other than the new Kaufmann Otello (I confess I haven't got round to listening to it yet) or Puccini currently.


She can be found on quite a few DVDs of Italian opera, Verdi and Bel canto mainly. In the UK she has sung at the ROH at least twice, once in a revival of Stiffelio and the other in the revival of Manon Lescaut (she has probably also done other stuff there.) She has sung much more in the US and that may well explain why you haven't heard of her, but she is well known to a lot of poster here.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Au contraire, I love Puccini and some Verdi. Just not familiar with this particular artist. Admittedly I've not bought anything by artists doing any Verdi, other than the new Kaufmann Otello (I confess I haven't got round to listening to it yet) or Puccini currently.


Good gracious! Go out and find an _Il trovatore_ with Radvanovsky, Hvorostovsky, Alvarez and Zajick post haste!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Good gracious! Go out and find an _Il trovatore_ with Radvanovsky, Hvorostovsky, Alvarez and Zajick post haste!


Alas, Il Trovatore is low on my list of favourite Verdi operas so I'll probably give that a miss! Now if there's an Otello, Falstaff or Don Carlo with her then that's another story.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Alas, Il Trovatore is low on my list of favourite Verdi operas so I'll probably give that a miss! Now if there's an Otello, Falstaff or Don Carlo with her then that's another story.


So then here's another idea:
Go to you tube and simply watch/hear her sing "D'amor sull ali rosee"
or else "Morro" from Ballo in Maschera
You don't have to love an entire opera just to hear one aria.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

I have certainly seen Radvanovsky at the Met. I think we must realise that this sort of thing has been going on for hundreds of years. I mean both Cuzzoni and Faustina had their vociferous supporters in Handel’s opera house. Legend has it that they even came to blows during one opera while their supporters cheered them on! So we had the Callas and Tebaldi thing - dramatic skills versus sheer vocal beauty. Take your pick! Now this. Nebs is a stage animal. Whatever you think of her singing she is electrifying on stage. So I can understand why people go and see her. But the people running this petition really need to wait to the opera houses start opening again as it seems a lot of wasted effort atm


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why can't we love both?
There are even some samples of live arias on you tube while waiting for the opera venues to open. Take advantage.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

nina foresti said:


> Why can't we love both?
> There are even some samples of live arias on you tube while waiting for the opera venues to open. Take advantage.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu:I don't know if this will work but for 24 hrs only if you can go to the Met opera streaming and simply slide your mouse to act 3 1:47 and just listen to Radvanovsky sing D'amor sull ali rosee" and then do whatever you have to do, you will, at least, have been introduced to a fabulous voice that any opera lover would appreciate.
https://metoperafree.brightcove-services.com/?videoId=6208406667001


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't miss Radvanovsky singing Leonora at the Met broadcast today!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I listened and watched her singing “la mamma morta” on YouTube. Yes, very good. :tiphat:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I listened and watched her singing "la mamma morta" on YouTube. Yes, very good. :tiphat:


Aw! Too bad Barbebleu. You ain't heard nuttin' at all in that last line of hers. You never heard the REAL Sondra who does diminuendos that have you holding your breath in absolute awe.
Ya just ain't interested. But that's okay. We all have our likes and dislikes and never the twain shall meet.
Be safe.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

I would’ve thought anyone hearing her at the Met in the Trovatore would be well aware of her outstanding quality


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm not an opera fanatic, but my father is. And I've never once heard him mention Radvanovsky. I discovered her by chance, and was really impressed by her album of Verdi arias. I decided to buy a cd and have it sent to my father's house. He will get it tomorrow. I am interested in what he will think. Obviously, he's a big Netrebko fan. But he's old school, so he loves Callas, Price, Caballe, Ponselle, Muzio, etc.

I think its a crime that Radvanovsky has recorded so few albums. But then, I could be completely mistaken in thinking she is a really good singer.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

cybernaut said:


> I'm not an opera fanatic, but my father is. And I've never once heard him mention Radvanovsky. I discovered her by chance, and was really impressed by her album of Verdi arias. I decided to buy a cd and have it sent to my father's house. He will get it tomorrow. I am interested in what he will think. Obviously, he's a big Netrebko fan. But he's old school, so he loves Callas, Price, Caballe, Ponselle, Muzio, etc.
> 
> I think its a crime that Radvanovsky has recorded so few albums. But then, I could be completely mistaken in thinking she is a really good singer.


I cannot imagine someone being an "opera fanatic" and not knowing the name Sondra Radvanovsky. Her "Norma" is very close to that of Callas'. If your Dad is "old school" yet loves Netrebko who is a Met star of today's crop, he should get on the stick and discover Sondra. He's sure in for a treat. You tube has scenes of her a-plenty.
Enjoy.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

This is why I'm a terrible person:

The petitioners not only ask for Radvanovsky to be featured more prominently in Met productions and on CD recordings, but also specify particular roles they'd like to see her in, along with co-stars and directors.

To which my first thought is, "Yeah, well, and I'd like to have a unicorn."


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

According to Gelb's recent interviews with the artists in zoom, a new production of La Gioconda (with Beczala), and the premiere of Medea at the Met, are planned for her in the future.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Verdi: Aida (Opéra Bastille)
Jonas Kaufmann, Sondra Radvanovsky, Ludovic Tézier

Saw this one live.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Wolf said:


> According to Gelb's recent interviews with the artists in zoom, a new production of La Gioconda (with Beczala), and the premiere of Medea at the Met, are planned for her in the future.


Both good roles for her and she is a fine actress, which both roles need. She has a good low register.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

perempe said:


> Verdi: Aida (Opéra Bastille)
> Jonas Kaufmann, Sondra Radvanovsky, Ludovic Tézier
> 
> Saw this one live.


Just finished seeing it. Being that I am one of the very few who detest puppets in prime roles like "Trouble" in Butterfly, I was, as usual, destroyed by this invasive concept which was not only distracting but actually bordered on annoying and silly for me.
At least allow Aida's hair, neatly tied in a perfect suburban housewife bun, down in the tomb for gosh sakes. She looks like she's going to a party.
The singing: I was disappointed in Jonas' singing -- not that it was bad or anything, just not up to other roles that seem to fit him better -- who showed a clean-shaven face for once which sadly accentuated his maturity of late.
And Sondra, whose voice was not the rich, sound of her Norma days. Of course she still has what it takes, just toned down a bit in this production. (Perhaps that Aida puppet distracted her too?)
I am sure many will find this puppet production charming. To each their own.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Just finished seeing it. Being that I am one of the very few who detest puppets in prime roles like "Trouble" in Butterfly, I was, as usual, destroyed by this invasive concept which was not only distracting but actually bordered on annoying and silly for me.
> At least allow Aida's hair, neatly tied in a perfect suburban housewife bun, down in the tomb for gosh sakes. She looks like she's going to a party.
> The singing: I was disappointed in Jonas' singing -- not that it was bad or anything, just not up to other roles that seem to fit him better -- who showed a clean-shaven face for once which sadly accentuated his maturity of late.
> And Sondra, whose voice was not the rich, sound of her Norma days. Of course she still has what it takes, just toned down a bit in this production. (Perhaps that Aida puppet distracted her too?)
> I am sure many will find this puppet production charming. To each their own.


To allow oneself to be purposely upstaged by a puppet is surprising. I found Radvanovsky a bit reserved, possibly the production. Vocally, she seemed a bit diminished and her resonance, especially in pianissimo, was below par (I don't think the Palais Garnier has acoustic problems), though she sang beautifully otherwise. I didn't like Jonas in this role, not enough beef. Tezier was a disappointment, his voice sounding unsteady and not sonorous enough when it counted (wrong role?). Ramfis has a weird resonance to his voice, like Paata what's his name Burchuzlade. The King was adequate, but looked good. 
Did I say I didn't like the puppet idea? It's supposedly to deal with blackface concerns... so it's better to have puppets representing Éthiopians? The living painting idea was amusing, but what's it doing in *Aida*? The Temple Scene was also a misfire. I wonder if it takes Directors a phase of stupid ideas in order to make a name for yourself in opera.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

A pitty that production of Aida, because De Beer has a very good trittico (from munich):


----------

